
Once you’ve had Airbnb, you (often) don’t go back, says Goldman Sachs - prostoalex
http://qz.com/618497/once-youve-had-airbnb-you-often-dont-go-back-says-goldman-sachs/
======
bobby_9x
I disagree. For me, personally, I will only use Airbnb as a cheaper
alternative to hotels (everyone I know does this too).

The results are mixed. I've had people outright lie in their listing or do
completely inappropriate things while I was staying there.

Hotels are still a different experience: you know the experience is pretty
much going to be the same (beds, bathroom, etc), it's professional, and
sometimes you just don't want to talk to anyone.

